# Blog title ideas



## Nolan (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to create a blog/website of some sort specifically for "Project 365". I have just about every thing sorted out so far, except for one thing. The blog/site title. I don't know quite what to do for it. There is no way I am doing my name  because it is so mundane. So I want to do something abstract. 

I came up with a few ideas... but I'm unsure of them.

1) Optical Trek. - it is ment to say, this a visual/photographic adventure

2) Visual Trek - Same idea...

So those are my best ideas... there ok, but I want to here what you think. Can you think of any better titles for my blog/website?


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 14, 2010)

Nolan.365

Have fun.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 14, 2010)

"See What I See Everyday"


----------



## maman (Apr 25, 2010)

Try one of those free name spinners (website name generators) on the internet. You can put in a few keywords and the software will produce all kinds of combos...


----------

